

Things I wish I knew as a Younger Developer - kenshi
http://logiccolony.com/2010/07/25/Essential-Information-for-Young-Developers.html

======
jqueryin
Just a thought there... The first transition is generally the least appealing
(and most choppy) due to setTimeout being called on docReady. Might I suggest
you use:

    
    
        $(window).load(function() { 
            // load
        });
    

Which would allow you to delay the animation for maximum sexiness.

~~~
kenshi
Thanks! I will look into it and get it fixed.

